
Ask HN: Has Coronavirus affected your online sales? - makeee
I’d be curious to hear from online business owners if your sales have been affected and what kind of business you run. I’ve seen about a 30% dip in sales for my dev tool (divjoy.com)
======
zapstar
I run a site [1] that aggregates Amazon prices for a select number of product
categories, and I’ve seen more and more search engine traffic for toilet
paper, which is sad to see, as they are currently all sold out. (Note: I
listed toilet paper long before Coronavirus. I despise anyone trying to profit
from this awful pandemic.)

[1] [https://unitprice.org](https://unitprice.org)

------
seanwilson
I sell a paid Chrome extension that scans websites for SEO, speed and security
issues: [https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)

Traffic and sales are slightly up. Maybe businesses are going to focus more on
optimising what they have over launching new sites.

